# hayar / hallar



## Maohi

POR FAVOR

Me resultaba asombroso que, años después de mi compra, se pudiesen hayar todavía presentes en el mercado

hayar???


----------



## taiwyn

La palabra correcta es hallar."hayar" no existe.


----------



## Maohi

Entonces sería igualmente incorrecto decir

"aunque no haya estado nunca en tu casa...etc


gracias mil¡¡¡


----------



## taiwyn

"haya" sí que existe, es una forma del verbo "haber". La que no exite es el verbo  "hayar".


----------



## Maohi

mejor cambio a "se pudiesen encontrar todavía presentes en el mercado".

Realmente poner "hallar presentes en el mercado" me molesta a la vista. Es que...yo lo escribía en el sentido de....estar presentes en el mercado.


----------



## taiwyn

en ese caso, sí que es mejor poner "encontrar". Suena más natural


----------



## Jellby

Lo más parecido a "hayar" sería un hayedo: un bosque de hayas.


----------



## taiwyn

La palabra "hayar" no se encuentra en el diccionario.


----------



## Xil

*Hola!! "Hallar" es el infinitivo del verbo "hallar" (yo hallo, tú hallas, etc., es decir, "yo encuentro"). "Hayar", como bien dice Taiwyn, no se encuentra en el diccionario; para las hayas se usan "hayedo" o "hayal", que yo sepa.*
*"Haya" a secas, sería presente de subjuntivo del verbo haber (yo haya, tú hayas), y se utiliza habitualmente como auxiliar ("no es normal que no haya ido"). El "haya" como árbol sería su homógrafo (palabra que se escribe igual pero significa otra cosa). *
*"Hallar presentes en el mercado" es totalmente correcto, aunque en algunos lugares se utiliza más habitualmente "encontrar"; lo que dicen Maohi y Taiwyn a mí también me pasa, me suena más natural "encontrar" que "hallar". Pero es más un tema de uso que otra cosa, en algunos países están más acostumbrados a "hallar", y seguro que también les suena raro "encontrar"...*


----------



## Naticruz

Aunque no se encuentre en los diccionarios y sea completamente desconocido de todos los foreros intervinientes, *hayar *con el significado de hallar, encontrar, puede ser «*hayado» *en Google, para consternación de todos nosotros

Ejemplo. Alguien conoce en que apagina puedo *hayar* algo de la plaza del atecnologia (plaza de la computacion) Mexico DF.

Aparece, también, como nombre propio, con mucha frecuencia.
Mejores saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Esta frase ¿cómo es lo correcto?:

- que hallamos obtenido
- que hayamos obtenido

Por cierto ''hayamos'' o ''hayar'' no aparece en el diccionario ese de la lengua castellana que me disteis la dirección el otro día http://www.rae.es/rae.html

Hallar si sale, es del verbo hallar (encontrar) en cuyo caso sería:

- que hallamos (encontrar) obtenido 

Y no tendría sentido ya que son 2 palabras que dicen la misma finalidad, hallar (encontrar) y obtenido (obtener- encontrar).

Pero es que ''hayar'' lo cual podría ser la forma correcta (que no lo sé), no viene en el diccionario.

¿Cómo lo veis?.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Södertjej

Normalmente en los diccionarios NO vienen los verbos conjugados, tienes que buscarlos por el infinitivo

Así verás que hallar sí existe, pero hayar no porque no existe. He/haya/hayamos, etc son todo conjugaciones del verbo haber, que es el verbo que se usa para formar los tiempos compuestos en español.

Otra cosa es haber conjugado de manera impersonal, con significado propio "hay/había/habrá/hubiera/hubiese/haya" y va solo.

No hay/había/habrá mucha gente.


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

"hallar" es encontrar,
"hayar" es haber
luego entonces es "hayamos obteido" pues con doble ele ("hallamos obtenido") significa "encontramos obtenido" lo que es ininteligible, dicho de otro modo, es un absurdo.


----------



## Södertjej

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> "hayar" es haber


Hayar no es haber. Hayar no existe. No lo liemos más.


----------



## ManPaisa

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> "hallar" es encontrar,
> "hayar" es haber
> luego entonces es "hayamos obteido" pues con doble ele ("hallamos obtenido") significa "encontramos obtenido" lo que es ininteligible, dicho de otro modo, es un absurdo.



No sé si  o .


----------



## elnickestalibre

Hayar no aparece como conjugación del verbo haber, en esta página no aparece http://cprcalat.educa.aragon.es/VERBOS/verbo_haber.htm

He, has, ha o hay; hemos o habemos, habéis, han. 

Pero no aparece ''hayamos'' ni 'haya'' en ese verbo. Entonces ¿que es haya, hayamos?.

Bueno, no debe existir como verbo pero si como conjugación o preposición adjetiva de algún articulo como podría ser la frase mencionada anteriormente.

Bueno, entonces la frase como sería ¿haya obtenido o halla obtenido?.


----------



## Södertjej

Nick, por favor lee los mensajes anteriores. 

*Hayar no existe*. Si lo encuentras en algún lugar, es una animalada o alguien que ha escrito hallar mal. Que es también otra animalada.

Otra cosa que tienes que entender como nativo de español. Ningún tiempo verbal acaba en ar salvo el infinitivo. Si el infinitivo es haber, ¿cómo va a ser un tiempo hayar?

Habemos tampoco existe, por cierto.

¿Cómo puede ser un verbo "conjugación o preposición adjetiva de algún artículo"? Los artículos no van adjetivados, para empezar, y a partir de ahí no seguimos.

Relee tu propio mensaje inicial. Si hallar es un verbo, y haber se usa para formar tiempos verbales compuestos, tú mismo comprenderás que "hallar + pretérito perfecto" no existe.


----------



## ManPaisa

elnickestalibre said:


> Bueno, entonces la frase como sería ¿haya obtenido o halla obtenido?.


_
Haya obtenido.  _

No sé si nos estás tomando el pelo (me parece que sí), pero _hayar_ no existe.  _Hayas_ y _hayamos_ son conjugaciones del verbo _haber_ (primera persona singular y primera persona plural de presente de subjuntivo)


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, es que en esa págia no venía bien. Aquí sale mejor http://conjugador.reverso.net/conjugacion-espanol-verbo-haber.html

Es cierto, nosotros hayamos, luego lo correcto sería ''hayamos obtenido'' porque haya obtenido sería en singular y yo lo busco en plural lo cual sería ''hayamos''.

Muchas gracias.

Posdata: Perdon si me hago pesado pero es que llevo unos días terribles y todavía me quedan como 2 o 3 días más, así que tomaroslo con calma por las dudas que tenga en estos días y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Södertjej

Nick: te contestamos encantados, pero si te respondemos y sigues como si no hubiéramos contestado parece ser que no te molestas en leer nuestras respuestas y para eso no estamos.

¿De dónde te sacas ahora haigamos? ¿Del verbo haigar?

Si quieres conjugar verbos no tienes que irte a ningún lado. Puedes conjugar desde WR o desde el Diccionario de la Real Academia, junto al título de la entrada, la palabra, tienes un botón que pone conjugar.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, muchas gracias, es que como no conocía ese diccionario hasta hace un día o dos pues no lo domino aún. Sí es verdad, al lado del verbo sale ''conjugar'' y ya desde ahí vas directo.

Gracias.


----------



## Masuas

Que te hayan querido ayudar es loable
pero que te hallen crudo es irreversible.   (ji-ji)


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

Södertjej said:


> Hayar no es haber. Hayar no existe. No lo liemos más.




Haya  es haber.  

v.gr.  yo he comido
espero haya usted comido,
como vemos es el verbo HABER .


----------



## Södertjej

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> Haya  es haber.


Sin duda, haya es del verbo haber. Pero tú pusiste haya*r* es haber, como podrás comprobar en tu propio mensaje de más arriba. Y como dije antes, hayar no existe.


----------



## ultraparalelo

he hayado que hallar nuevas palabras enriquece el léxico.


----------



## Pinairun

ultraparalelo said:


> he ha*ll*ado que hallar nuevas palabras enriquece el léxico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que *haya hallado* nuevas palabras enriquece *mi* léxico.


----------



## Yosoyoytu?

Hallar ---> Infinitivo...
Hayar ---> No existe este infinitivo; queda claro que tampoco esta conjugado...
Haya /// Halla ---> Viene del verbo HALLAR (<--- Infinitivo) // como dije antes \\ (ESTA CONJUGADO: Hallar - 3°Pers. (Él) - Sing. - Presente - M.I.
  ^
  ^

Viene del verbo HABER (<--- Infinitivo)  (Modo Subjuntivo: En el que el hablandte indica duda, deseo o temor)
Talvez/Quizas/Puede ser que/---------- Haya ... Amado-Temido-Partido... (Básico)


----------



## crujesono

Södertjej said:


> Normalmente en los diccionarios NO vienen los verbos conjugados, tienes que buscarlos por el infinitivo


En el DRAE online si que viene, vas al infinitivo y le das a conjugar y sale entero, incluido el voseo.


----------



## Jonno

Lo de conjugar ya se ha explicado más arriba. Lo que quiere decir Södertjej es que no vienen en el cuerpo del diccionario.

Es decir, si buscas "*haya*" tanto en un diccionario online como en papel no lo vas a encontrar, ni alfabéticamente ni en el buscador.

En la versión online tienes que dar dos pasos: buscar el infinitivo "*haber*" (si lo conoces, porque a veces se complica este paso como queda demostrado al principio de este hilo) y luego darle al botón "Conjugar".

Y en la versión en papel suelen indicar si es verbo irregular o se conjuga como otro verbo, y acudiendo a las tablas de conjugaciones puedes ver cómo se hace.


----------



## crujesono

Solo quería ayudar, le he contestado cuando he llegado a su entrada, no había leído las siguientes. Perdón, perdón, perdón y mil veces perdón.


----------



## Jonno

No es necesario fustigarse 

Pero en hilos largos, sobre todo si son antiguos, conviene leer un poco todos los mensajes aunque sea por encima


----------



## juandiego

Para complicar más las cosas también sería posible topar con algún contexto poco usual en el que se dé correctamente la secuencia de palabras que planteaba ellinkestalibre: _que hallamos obtenido_. Si _obtenido_ fuera un predicativo de algún sustantivo adecuado; por ejemplo: "El mineral que hallamos obtenido se venderá más barato que el extraido y procesado". Raro pero posible.


----------



## Wise Owl

Naticruz said:


> Aunque no se encuentre en los diccionarios y sea completamente desconocido de todos los foreros intervinientes, *hayar *con el significado de hallar, encontrar, puede ser «*hayado» *en Google, para consternación de todos nosotros
> 
> Ejemplo. Alguien conoce en que apagina puedo *hayar* algo de la plaza del atecnologia (plaza de la computacion) Mexico DF.
> 
> Aparece, también, como nombre propio, con mucha frecuencia.
> Mejores saludos



"Hayar" se escucha,en lugar del verbo HALLAR, en ciertos circulos snob, entre gente "underground", se diria, aqui en el cono Sur, y de influencia rio-platenses; podría decirse que es empleada por aquellos que buscan distinguirsse con alguna elegancia irreverente, creando sus propios codigos. Segun mal no recuerdo sería un tipo de diccion empleada en la literaratura gauchesca como el "Martin Fierro".Talvez por eso es referida en alguna pagina de Google, a pesar de no encontrarse en el diccionario.Supongo que evolucionara hacia algun neologismo del verbo HALLAR.


----------



## clares3

Wise Owl said:


> "Hayar" se escucha,en lugar del verbo HALLAR, en ciertos circulos snob, entre gente "underground", se diria, aqui en el cono Sur, y de influencia rio-platenses;  .


Hola
Lo quen sí queda claro en el hilo es que hayar es del verbo haber y hallar es un verbo que significa encontrar. Y en cuanto a lo que aportas, muy curioso como lenguaje de una tribu urbana, el problema es que en España no hay, salvo en Castilla, diferencia entre hayar y hallar a la hora de pronunciarlo. Imagino que si un rioplatense dice "ayer "haché" un árbol muy lindo", apreciaréis que está confundiendo hayar por hallar, pero sólo por la pronunciación; dicho por un español no se notaría la falta de ortografía. Así que descubro que un rioplatense (argentino en general) puede hablar con faltas de ortografía


----------



## Ushuaia

clares3 said:


> Así que descubro que un rioplatense (argentino en general) puede hablar con faltas de ortografía



Y vengo yo y te arruino el descubrimiento: por mi zona (la más densamente poblada del Cono Sur) "hallé" y "hayé", en caso de existir esta última, sonarían exactamente igual. Hay dos pronunciaciones posibles, una sonora y una sorda, pero el fonema es uno solo. 
Entendemos por la participación de Wise Owl que en Paraguay sí es posible diferenciarlas.


----------



## clares3

Ushuaia said:


> Y vengo yo y te arruino el descubrimiento: por mi zona (la más densamente poblada del Cono Sur) "hallé" y "hayé", en caso de existir esta última, sonarían exactamente igual.


Hola
Bueno es saberlo. Y mal, muy mal, por arruinarme el invento


----------



## Oscar Rendón

Hayar no existe. Si fuera una conjugación del verbo haber ¿cuál sería el tiempo y sujeto de esa conjugación?. Ilustrando. En *tiempo presente* las distintas conjugaciones de los siguientes sujetos *yo, tú, él,..., ellos* son:         yo hallo, tú hallas, él halla,..., ellos hallan.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Oscar Rendón said:


> Hayar no existe. Si fuera una conjugación del verbo haber ¿cuál sería el tiempo y sujeto de esa conjugación?. Ilustrando. En *tiempo presente**¿de indicativo, solo?* las distintas conjugaciones de los siguientes sujetos *yo, tú, él,..., ellos* son:         yo hallo, tú hallas, él halla,..., ellos hallan.


Hola.

No entiendo qué es lo que quieres decir con tu respuesta al rescatar este hilo antiguo... Si lo has leído, habrás comprobado que ya se ha dicho que no existe un verbo *_hayar_; pero del verbo _Haber_ sí que tenemos el presente de subjuntivo así (del conjugador de esta misma página):
*yo* haya
*tú* hayas
*él, ella, Ud.* haya
*nosotros* hayamos
*vosotros* hayáis
*ellos, ellas, Uds.* hayan
*vos* hayas

El que tú conjugas es, evidentemente, el presente de _Hallar._ Pero sigo preguntándome qué es lo que has querido decir y aportar...

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Rendón

Gracias, no había leído 'todos los posts  ' (todas las respuestas  )


----------

